# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Ծեծկռտուք 32ատամ ակումբում

## Universe

Ժողովուրդ ջան, նոր 32-ատամը ո՞վ տեսավ. :LOL: 
Ուղիղ եթերով էս մեր հաղորդավարը ու հանդիսատեսներից մեկը տվին սպանին  իրար :LOL:  հաղորդումն էլ իր տեղը զիջեց անիմաստ գովազդին  :Angry2: 
Արա բա է՜ս չե՞նք  :Angry2:  Ի՞նչ պետքա սպասես էլ էս ազգից  :Angry2: 

Կարճ ասած. Հիմա խոսքեր չեմ գտնում էլ ասելու...  :Angry2:

----------


## Apsara

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, նոր 32-ատամը ո՞վ տեսավ.
> Ուղիղ եթերով էս մեր հաղորդավարը ու հանդիսատեսներից մեկը տվին սպանին  իրար հաղորդումն էլ իր տեղը զիջեց անիմաստ գովազդին 
> Արա բա է՜ս չե՞նք  Ի՞նչ պետքա սպասես էլ էս ազգից 
> 
> Կարճ ասած. Հիմա խոսքեր չեմ գտնում էլ ասելու...


Ես էլ տեսա դա, բայց սովորական հանդիսատես չէր, նա էլ դերասան էր, ափսոս անունը չեմ հիշում, լավ է հետո ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի: Բայց ծիծաղալու էր :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ազգի դերասան մասը իրան պահելա տարանջատված մասերի պես :Think:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, նոր 32-ատամը ո՞վ տեսավ.
> Ուղիղ եթերով էս մեր հաղորդավարը ու հանդիսատեսներից մեկը տվին սպանին  իրար հաղորդումն էլ իր տեղը զիջեց անիմաստ գովազդին 
> Արա բա է՜ս չե՞նք  Ի՞նչ պետքա սպասես էլ էս ազգից 
> 
> Կարճ ասած. Հիմա խոսքեր չեմ գտնում էլ ասելու...


Ճիշտ ասած ես այդ պահը տեսա.
Նստել էինք հաց ուտելու և հեռուստացույց էինք դիտում, հետո զգացի իրար հրում են, սկզբից մտածեցի շոուի մեջ է մտնում այդ համարը, :Jpit:  բայց հենց նկատեցի որ մեկին սեղանի վրա շուռ տվեցին, արագ անկախ ինձանից մոտիկացա էկրանին, այն էլ դադարացրեցին եթերը, գոնե թույլ տային մի քիչ նայեինք. :Jpit: 

Ճիշտ է ծիծաղացինք, բայց ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ. Շատ անկուլտորական և գռեհիկ պահ էր, որպես հեռուստատեսային հաղորդում, այն էլ ուղիղ եթերով. :Angry2:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Universe-ի խոսքերից  
> Ժողովուրդ ջան, նոր 32-ատամը ո՞վ տեսավ.


Ես էլ տեսա, կարելի է ասել ամենայն մանրմասնությամբ:  :Smile:  Անշուշտ գեղեցիկ չէր եթերում նմանօրինակ պահվածքը, բայց ըստ իս՝ արդարացված, ամեն ինչ իր չափ ու սահմանն ուներ, եթե նկատեցիք տվյալ հյուրը եթերը գնալու առաջին իսկ րոպեներից ատամի խոզանակը  ձեռքին պտտեցնելով (էդ իմ համար նորույթ էր, չէի տեսել  :LOL: ) անհարկի  նախադասություններ էր բաց թողնում, ու եթե նկատեցիք 32 ատամի տղաները անընդհատ փորձում էին հումորով անցկացնել մինչև հաղորդումը վերջանար, բայց անօգուտ: Իսկ սեղանի վրա գլորվողը իսկապես ծիծաղելի տեսք ուներ, բայց ասեմ, գլորողը վարպետ էր:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես էլ տեսա, կարելի է ասել ամենայն մանրմասնությամբ:  Անշուշտ գեղեցիկ չէր եթերում նմանօրինակ պահվածքը, բայց ըստ իս՝ արդարացված, ամեն ինչ իր չափ ու սահմանն ուներ, եթե նկատեցիք տվյալ հյուրը եթերը գնալու առաջին իսկ րոպեներից ատամի խոզանակը  ձեռքին պտտեցնելով (էդ իմ համար նորույթ էր, չէի տեսել ) անհարկի  նախադասություններ էր բաց թողնում, ու եթե նկատեցիք 32 ատամի տղաները անընդհատ փորձում էին հումորով անցկացնել մինչև հաղորդումը վերջանար, բայց անօգուտ: Իսկ սեղանի վրա գլորվողը իսկապես ծիծաղելի տեսք ուներ, բայց ասեմ, գլորողը վարպետ էր:


Ես չհասկացա, հիմա էդ կռիվը լու՞րջ էր, թե շոու՞:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uta41zZ8TLI
32ատամը ուղիղ եթերում անցկացնելու փորձը փորձանք դարձավ:  :Smile: 
Ինչ կասեք?

----------


## Հենո

լոլ
բացումա … :LOL:  :LOL: 
խորհուրդ կտամ սաղդ նայեք

----------


## Աթեիստ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKXgOWj8LRk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuIZrUdrgEk&NR=1

----------


## moj

ԿԱՏԱ±Կ, ԹԵ՟ ԾԵԾԿՌՏՈՒՔ
[14:23] 08 Հոկտեմբերի, 2007

Հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ «32 ատամ» ակումբի հաղորդումը դիտածները երեկվանից անհանգստացած են ակումբի տղաների ճակատագրով: Նախապես հայտարարվել էր, որ «32 ատամ» ակումբի նոր եթերաշրջանի բացման օրը հումորային-երգիծական այս ծրագիրը հեռարձակվելու է ուղիղ եթերում: 

Եվ ահա ուղիղ եթերում շոուի հանդիսատեսներից երկուսը հրահրում են ծեծկռտուք, եւ հեռարձակումն ընդհատվում է: Հեռուստադիտողները, էկրաններից հետեւելով շուի ընթացքին, տեսնում են, ինչպես հիշյալ երկուսը անհարգալից ռեպլիկներ բաց թողնում հաղորդման մասնակիցների հասցեին: Որոշ ժամանակ վերջիններիս հանդուրժելուց հետո ակումբի անդամներից Վահագնը մոտեցել է, որպեսզի հանգստացնի նրանց, սակայն ծեծկռտուք է սկսվել եւ ջարդվել է անգամ սեղանը: 

Հեռարձակումը, ըստ անոնսի, տեղի էր ունենում ՙ Վալենսիա՚ համալիրում: 

Նրանք, ովքեր հաղորդումը չեն դիտել, բայց մտահոգվեցին, տեղեկացնենք, որ ոչինչ էլ տեղի չի ունեցել: Ոչ եթերն է ուղիղ եղել, ոչ էլ ծեծկռտուքն իրական: Ինչպես տեղեկացրին ՙՎալենսիա՚ համալիրից` ՙ հաղորդումը ուղիղ եթերով չի եղել եւ այդ ամենը ընդամենը տղաների հնարքներից եւ կատակներից մեկն է եղել՚: Իսկ ինչո±ւ էին որոշել ՙ32 ատամ՚ ակումբի տղաները այսպիսի կատակ անել, մեզ պարզել չհաջողվեց: Առավոտից մինչեւ այս պահը ՙ32 ատամ՚ ակումբի անդամները բջջային հեռախոսահամարները անջատված են, իսկ քաղաքային հեոռախոսահամարին ոչ ոք չի պատասխանում: 

Ի դեպ, հիշեցնենք, երբ նմանատիպ կատակ` ճիշտ է քաղաքական ենթատեքստով արվել էր 1991թ-ին, այդ կատակի հեղինակները հեռացվեցին աշխատանքից: 


Աղբյուրը` Ա մեկ պլյուս

Անկեղծ ասած այնքան ել չեմ հավատում, որ կատակ է եղել

----------


## DVG

ինձ տվում է դա շոու չէր, որովհետև էդքան բարցր վարկանիշ ունեցող "Հ1" հեռուստաալիքը եթերը չէր դադարեցնի և ուրիշ հաղորդում չէր միացնի

----------


## moj

32-Ը ԿԱՏԱԿԵԼ ԷՐ, ԱՍՈՒՄ Է ՊՐՈԴՅՈՒՍԵՐԸ 

Երեկ հանրային հեռուստատեսության ուղիղ եթերում 32 ատամ ակումբի հաղորդման վերջում ակումբի տղաների եւ անկոչ հյուրերի միջեւ սկսվել էր լեզվակռիվ եւ ձեռնամարտ: 32 ակումբի պրոդյուսեր Կարեն Բաբաջանյանը Ռադիոլուրին ասել է, թե ՙակումբը նոր եթերաշրջանը չէր կարող սկսել սովորականի պես: Իրականում հաղորդումն ուղիղ եթերում չէր, սկսված ծեծկռտուքն էլ` հաշվարկված սցենարով: Անկոչ հյուրերը Հայաստանի կասկադյորների ֆեդերացիայի տղաներն էին, ակումբի անդամներից Վահագն էլ ոչ թե Էրեբունի հիվանդանոցում է, ինչպես արդեն հասցրել են տարածել, այլ աշխատանքի մեջ: Հաջորդ 32-ում կներկայացվեն նաեւ այն մանրամասներն ու կադրերը, որոնք դուրս են մնացել 1-ին եթերից: Իսկ խաղաքարտերը շուտ բացելու պատճառն այս աննախադեպ արձագանքն էր ու մարդկանց անհանգստությունը, ինչի համար ՙ32 ակումբ՚-ը ներողություն է խնդրում՚£  

Աղբյուրը` lragir.am

----------


## Mari

Ինձ  թվում  է՝  շոու  չէր:  Լավ  էլ  բնական  խեղճ  Վահագնը  կարմրեց, ջղայնացավ,  հետո  էլ  նորմալ,  հայավարի  գցեցին  խեղճին  սեղանի  վրա,  սեղանը  ուղղակի  անբնական  ջարդվեց: Թե՞  շոու  էր: Եթե  այսօր  կրկնությունը  ցույց  տան :Smile:   մի  քիչ  ուշադիր  կնայեմ:

----------


## Apsara

Չեմ հավատում, սա թե 32 ակումբի, թե Հ1-ի պատվազրկում էր, հիմա ուզում են կատակի տակ անցկացնեն, բայց չի ստացվում :Think:

----------


## DVG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uta41zZ8TLI 
որ ուշադիր նայեք, իսկականից երևում է որ ուղիղ եթեր չի. երբ կռիվը բորբոքվում էր, ու արդեն սեղանին գցելուց 1 կադր առաջ նկատվում է, որ դա մոնտաժ արված է, զգացվում է, որ կադրը կտրվում է, և այստեղից կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ Վահագնին փողխարինում է կասկադյորը:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
30%  մտածում եմ որ սարքած էր, 70%՝ որ ոչ

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Եթե չեմ սխալվում, "զուբաչիստկայի" պահը անոնսների մեջ կար, դրա համար ես էլ եմ մտածում. որ ուղիղ եթեր չէր:

----------


## moj

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, "զուբաչիստկայի" պահը անոնսների մեջ կար, դրա համար ես էլ եմ մտածում. որ ուղիղ եթեր չէր:


Իսկապես? եթե կան մարդիկ, որ հաստատ հիշում են խնդրում եմ գրեն այդ մասին:

Եթե Ֆուտբոլասերին հիշողությունը չի դավաճանում, ապա իսկապես սարքած էր  :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, "զուբաչիստկայի" պահը անոնսների մեջ կար, դրա համար ես էլ եմ մտածում. որ ուղիղ եթեր չէր:


Իրանց խոսակցությունից ու Պրոդյուսերի "կռուտիտից" կարելի է վստահ ասել, որ դա իսկական էր

Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց
Իսկ որևէ մեկը ունի՞ ծեծկռտուքի շարունակության կադրերը

----------


## Մականուն

Իրականում ոչ եթերն է եղել ուղիղ և ոչ էլ կռիվը իրական: Մնում է միայն փաստել, որ ամեն ինչ կատարվել է պրոֆեսիոնալ ու կատակը հաջողվել է, այլապես նման արձագանք ու քննարկում չէր ծավալվի… :Smile:

----------


## Fantazy

Չեմ հավատում որ սարքած էր, որովհետև վերջում, մինչև անջատելը ինչ-որ մեկը բղավեց.
-եթերը փակե՛ք հըլը, ուղիղ եթերը փակե՛ք:

Իմանալով մեր հայերի անպարկեշտությունը, հավատում եմ, որ նմանատիպ երևույթ կարող էր տեղի ունենալ, իսկ այն, որ բոլորը դա հերքում են, բնական է:Հո՛ չեն ասի, որ ուղիղ եթերում նման բան են թույլ տվել, որ կատարվի, ծրագիրը միանգամից կհանեն ուղիղ եթերից, եթե իհարկե արդեն չեն հանել:
Ուրախ եմ, որ տղաները փորձում էին հարթել իրավիճակը այդ ամենը կատակի վերածելով, բայց նրանք պարզապես պետք է անտեսեին այդ մարկանց,իսկ եթերի համար պատասխանատուները անվտանգության աշխատակիցների հետ միասին պետք է հեռացնեին այդ խառնակիչներին դահլիճից:

P.S. Այդ անձինք հասան իրենց առաջնային նպատակին՝ խափանեցին եթերը: Կարծում եմ, որ 32 ատամ ակումբի անդամները շատ ջանքեր պետք է թափեն, որ կարողանան նորից ուղիղ եթեր դուրս գալ:

----------


## Mari

> *P.S. Այդ անձինք հասան իրենց առաջնային նպատակին՝ խափանեցին եթերը:* :



Ես  էլ  եմ  այդպես  կարծում:  Նոր  ցույց  տվեցին  կրկնությունը: Բայց  հանդիսատեսն  էլ  բնական  վախեցավ: Դե  մեկ  է  ճշմարտությունը  երբեք  չենք  իմանա: Իրենք  ասելու  են,  որ  հումոր  էր:

----------


## Goga

> Դե  մեկ  է  ճշմարտությունը  երբեք  չենք  իմանա: Իրենք  ասելու  են,  որ  հումոր  էր:


Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ, որ ճշմարտությունը իրենք չեն ասի, բայց ինձ մոտ կան կասկածներ, որ այն միգուցե իրոք իրենց հումորների շարքին էր դասվում, բայց մի՞թե դա հումորի դրսևորում է :Shok:  :Think:

----------


## PygmaliOn

ինչ ուզում է թող լինի, բայց որ 32-ի վարկանիշը(ռեյտինգ) կտրուկ թռավ դա հաստատ :Smile: 
շոու պիտի լինի

----------


## Ծով

Մեր թատրոնում նման լուրերն առաջինն են հասնում: Ասեմ, ուրեմն դասատուիս ասելով Շուշոյի հետ ա երեկ խոսել, վերջինս էլ ասել ա, որ քիչ էր մնում  էրեխուն ժամանակից շուտ ունենար էնքան ա ծիծաղել էդ հումորի վրա :LOL: 
Բայց, ես համոզված եմ, որ ներքին խոհանոցը թաքուն պահելու համար, ներկա գտնվածներն իրար մեջ որոշել են ասել, որ դա կատակ էր...
Իմ տրամաբանությամբ եթե դա կատակ էր, ապա կրկնեն :Smile: 
Համել կատակով մարդուն սեղանին չեն ջարդում....

----------


## Egern.net

իմ կարծիքով, ուղղակի շատ արագ որոշվեց այդ խայտառակ դեպքը օգտագործել մարկետինգի նպատակներով....

----------


## Ծով

> Մեր թատրոնում նման լուրերն առաջինն են հասնում: Ասեմ, ուրեմն դասատուիս ասելով Շուշոյի հետ ա երեկ խոսել, վերջինս էլ ասել ա, որ քիչ էր մնում  էրեխուն ժամանակից շուտ ունենար էնքան ա ծիծաղել էդ հումորի վրա


... :LOL: հայլուրը նայեցի՞ք... :LOL:

----------


## Armeno

Մեր վրա "կայֆավատ" էին լինում

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

ի՞նչ էլ ուժեղ կատակ էր  :Huh:   :Lol2:

----------


## Apsara

> ...հայլուրը նայեցի՞ք...


ես չեմ նայել հայլուրը, ի՞նչ է պարզվել որ :Xeloq:

----------


## Ծով

> ես չեմ նայել հայլուրը, ի՞նչ է պարզվել որ


 :LOL: Դե որ ամբողջը նախապես պատրաստած էին եղել: Տիկոն իրականում ըմբշամարտի ա գնացել ժամանակին ու շատ լավ գիտեր հնարքները: Նույնիսկ նախապես դիրքը պատրաստել ա աննկատ կերպով, որ չվնասվի: Իրան էլ ցույց տվին, խփողին էլ:
Ասում էի տղերքը. «Ում ասում ենք հումոր էր, չեն հավատում»:
Ու տենց էլի...
Տիկոն էլ սաղ էր :LOL: 
Ցույց տվին հենց տեղում, ընդհատված տեղից ոնց ա տղերքից մեկը ասում՝ ստոպ, վերջ արդեն.. ու հյուրերը ծիծաղում են...
մի խոսքով :Hands Up: 
Համենայնդեպս ստացվել ա :Hands Up:

----------


## G_H

թոբա թե կատակ եր...  :Think:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> թոբա թե կատակ եր...


Հայրս էլ է մտածում, որ արդարանալն ուղղակի իրենց չխայտառակելու միջոց է :Huh: , բայց ես այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում դրան  :Nea:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ժող համոզված եմ, որ իսկանանա եղել կռիվը  :Think:

----------


## Ribelle

Էհ ժողովուրդ ինչ միամիտ եք
սարքած էր բա ինչ էր, ով ա տսել տենց կռվեն, տենց անբնական կերպով սեղանը ջարդեին, հլը դրան չքցած սեղանը ջարդվեց, համ էլ շատ պրոֆեսսիոնալ էին կռվում. հիմարություն, շատ հիասթափված եմ, երևի ուզում էին ռեյտինգը բարձրացնեին, բայց ես օրինակ մինչ դա չեմ նայել չեմ էլ նայելու էդ տափակ հումորասերներին: պետք ա ռուսերեն ասեմ 15 минут славы - результат - глупо и пошло

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Հա՛ մի բան էլ, շատ տարօրինակ ավարտ ունեցավ, եթե սարքած էր ապա ինչու՞ միանգամից կտրեցին ուղիղ եթերն  ու մեկ այլ ծրագիր միացրեցին  :Huh:  Կարող էին չէ՞ կռվից հետո ներողություն խնդրեին և շարունակեին հաղորդումը:  :Think:  Կարող էին չէ  :Dntknw:

----------


## Apsara

> Հա՛ մի բան էլ, շատ տարօրինակ ավարտ ունեցավ, եթե սարքած էր ապա ինչու՞ միանգամից կտրեցին ուղիղ եթերն  ու մեկ այլ ծրագիր միացրեցին  Կարող էին չէ՞ կռվից հետո ներողություն խնդրեին և շարունակեին հաղորդումը:  Կարող էին չէ


ես էլ եմ դրա մասին մտածել, եթե կատակ էր, թող այդ պահին ասեին սա էլ 32 ատամի կատակներից ժպտային հաղորդումն էլ շարունակվեր, լավ է տակից ուզում են դուրս գան չգիտեն ոնց

----------


## Dina

Ես համոզված եմ որ կատակ չէր , շատ ափսոս որ տենց բան պատահեց, բայց իմ համար տղաների ռեյտինգը չիջավ, չէ որ նրանք մեղավոր չէին կատարվածում, ու չէին էլ կարող ենթադրել  որ ինչ որ մեկը կուզենա կռիվ սարքել ու եթերը խափանել  :Sad:

----------


## moj

> Ես համոզված եմ որ կատակ չէր , շատ ափսոս որ տենց բան պատահեց, բայց իմ համար տղաների ռեյտինգը չիջավ, չէ որ նրանք մեղավոր չէին կատարվածում, ու չէին էլ կարող ենթադրել  որ ինչ որ մեկը կուզենա կռիվ սարքել ու եթերը խափանել


Եթե նայել եք հայլուրն ու ելի ասում եք կատակ չէր` զարմանում եմ:

----------


## Dina

> Եթե նայել եք հայլուրն ու ելի ասում եք կատակ չէր` զարմանում եմ:


Չէ հայլուրը չեմ նայել ,իսկ ի՞նչ էր որ

----------


## Apsara

> Եթե նայել եք հայլուրն ու ելի ասում եք կատակ չէր` զարմանում եմ:


 :Shok:  Խի հայլուրը բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է ասու՞մ

 :Nono:  հաստատ չէ

----------


## Davo'o

«Մարդը լուսնի վրա»: Ջիմ Քերիի մասնակցությամբ: Իմ սիրած ֆիլմերից է: Տասնյակ տարիներ առաջ ապրած մարդու կյանքի իրական պատմություն է: 
Հայկական հեռուստատեսությունն էլ է առաջ քայլում, տասնյակ տարիներ անց, գեղավարի, բայց որ պրոգրեսը կա դա փաստ է:

----------


## Սերխիո

> «Մարդը լուսնի վրա»: Ջիմ Քերիի մասնակցությամբ: Իմ սիրած ֆիլմերից է: Տասնյակ տարիներ առաջ ապրած մարդու կյանքի իրական պատմություն է: 
> Հայկական հեռուստատեսությունն էլ է առաջ քայլում, տասնյակ տարիներ անց, գեղավարի, բայց որ պրոգրեսը կա դա փաստ է:


կարծում ես շոու էր ???????
կտրականապես  դեմ եմ այդ տարբերակին ու բացարձակ վստահ եմ  ,որ իրական պատահար էր ,բայց այլ մարդկանց կողմից ծրագրած :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես էլ եմ դրա մասին մտածել, եթե կատակ էր, թող այդ պահին ասեին սա էլ 32 ատամի կատակներից ժպտային հաղորդումն էլ շարունակվեր, լավ է տակից ուզում են դուրս գան չգիտեն ոնց


Բա պիտի ժողովրդի մեջ շուխուռ անեին, չէ՞: Պիտի սենց թեմաներ բացվեին ֆորումներում, մարդիկ խառնվեին իրար: Դրա համար էլ մի օր հետո հայտնեցին ճշմարտությունը:
Ես ինքս մենակ «Հայլուրով» ցուցադրված կադրերն եմ տեսել, բայց մեր տնեցիք, որոնք նախորդ օրը տեսել էին ամեն ինչ, ու չնայած դեռ ոչինչ հայտնի չէր, պնդում էին, որ դա սարքած գործ էր: Դե «Հայլուրն» էլ հաջորդ օրը հաստատեց:
Մեկ էլ չէր կարող իսկական լիներ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ եթե իսկապես իսկական լիներ, ուղղակի չէր ցուցադրվի, քանզի դա ուղիղ եթեր չէր: Տակը գրել էին «ուղիղ եթեր», որ  մարդիկ հավատային, թե չէ գոնե էդքան խելք ունի հանդիսատեսը, որ հասկանա, որ եթե ձայնագրված եթեր լիներ, ապա այդ մասերը կկտրեին-կհանեին:

----------


## Մախլուտո

Ժողովուրդ ջան ձեզ հավաստիացնում եմ, դա շոու չեր, այնտեղ հենց դահլիճում ներկա ծանոթ ինձ մարդ կար, էդ եթերը որ անջատեցին  այնտեղ իրականում "Կաշկալամաշա " եղել , էդ Հայլուրի սարքած կադրերն էին որ իփր թե սփյուռքում խայտառակ չլինեն: Հայլուրը հիմա հայ իրականության մեջ, աղջկա դերա տանում. իրա ասածները ասնավանի չի :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ու լավ ել արել են: Հասնում էր էդ լպիրճ լակոտներին, պռոստը ինձ հետաքրքումա իրանք իրանց ծնողների դիմաց էլ են էդ տեսակ հումորներ անում???

----------


## Ra$Ta

Հայտարարություն
Այսoրվանից "32 ատամ" ակումբը փոխում է իր անունը ,  նոր անունն է "28 ատամ" :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Universe

Ճիշտն ասած ես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ եւ ընդունել այդ դահլիճում կատարվածը *«Շոուի»* վերածող մարդկանց, հանդիսատեսների, հեռուստադիտողների կարծիքները եւ նրանց տրամաբանությունը:  :Think:  Եկեք փորձենք մի քիչ ավելի սթափ դատել *Մեր աչքի տեսածը*...  եւ կտեսնենք, որ իրականության բացահայտումից խուսափելու միակ միջոցը՝ կատարվածը  նախապես պլանավորված հումորի, կամ հանդիսատեսին  յանի  «սյուրխրիզ» մատուցելուն վերագրելն էր:  :Smile:  Իրականությունից փախչելու այլ տարբերակ դժվար թե գտներ «Հ1»-ի անձնակազմը այս կարճ ժամանակահատվածում...

Կցանկանաի նաեւ լսել հոգեբանների վերլուծությունն այս ամենի վերաբերյալ...  :Smile:

----------


## Sosoyan

Ժող, այդ ամենը շոու է եղել և առաջին հերթին արվել է իրենց ռեյտինգը բարձրացնելու նպատակով և որ դուք էլ նայելով այդ կադրերը մտածեք իբր դա իրականություն էր, որի տակից  Հ1-ը մի կերպ դուրս եկավ հայլուրի միջոցով: Հավատացնում եմ որ դա այդպես չէ, ինքս եմ հաջորդ օրը հարցր էլ հ1 պրոդյուսերին...

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ժող, այդ ամենը շոու է եղել և առաջին հերթին արվել է իրենց ռեյտինգը բարձրացնելու նպատակով և որ դուք էլ նայելով այդ կադրերը մտածեք իբր դա իրականություն էր, որի տակից  Հ1-ը մի կերպ դուրս եկավ հայլուրի միջոցով: Հավատացնում եմ որ դա այդպես է ինքս եմ հարցր էլ հ1 պրոդյուսերին հաջորդ օրը...


Ամեն դեպքում չի ստացվում հավատալ, որ այդ ամենը իրանց *մենյու*-ի մեջ էր մտնում, իսկ ինչ մնումա Հ1-ին, չգիտեմ ինչու, բայց չի ստացվում հավատալ իրանց  :Nea:

----------


## Sosoyan

Էհհհ, իրանց հենց դա էլ պետք էր. Մի թե իրականում սեղանը  այդքան հեշտությամբ է ջարդվում, չզգացիք որ նախորոք էր դա արված, իսկ առանց եթերի անսպասելի ընդհատման իրադաձությունը անհավատալի կթվար:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Էհհհ, իրանց հենց դա էլ պետք էր. Մի թե իրականում սեղանը  այդքան հեշտությամբ է ջարդվում, չզգացիք որ նախորոք էր դա արված, իսկ առանց եթերի անսպասելի ընդհատման իրադաձությունը անհավատալի կթվար:


Ամեն դեպքում չի ստացվում համոզվել  :Nea:

----------


## NetX

ում որ գցեցին, շատ հանգիստ կանգնել էր, երբ որ են բեղավորը բարձրացրեց որ գցի, ետ տղեն ոչ մի շառժում չարեց դիմադրելու համար...

+ մարդ ինչքանել կայֆի տակ լինի մեկա ուղիղ եթերում տենց բան չի անի...

ինչևէ էժանագին PR էր, իսկ դուք առավոտից իրիկուն ետ եք քննարկում...

ինձ 32 ատամը դուր չի գալիս քանի որ մեծամասամբ բավականի տափակ ու պոշլի հումորներ են անում ու զարմանալու ա որ ետքանից հետո ոնց են իրանց Հ1՛ով ցույց տալիս...

CamedyClub'ի չհաջողված copy-past'ն ա չնայած CamedyClub՛նել պակաս պոշլի չի...

----------


## Sosoyan

Vive L'Armenie
Ես չեմ փորձում համոզել, դրա կարիքը չկա. Ասացի այն ինչն իրականություն է: Ուզում եք հավատացեք, ուզում եք ոչ:

Network.am
Լիովին համամիտ եմ:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> ում որ գցեցին, շատ հանգիստ կանգնել էր, երբ որ են բեղավորը բարձրացրեց որ գցի, ետ տղեն ոչ մի շառժում չարեց դիմադրելու համար...
> 
> + մարդ ինչքանել կայֆի տակ լինի մեկա ուղիղ եթերում տենց բան չի անի...
> 
> ինչևէ էժանագին PR էր, իսկ դուք առավոտից իրիկուն ետ եք քննարկում...
> 
> ինձ 32 ատամը դուր չի գալիս քանի որ մեծամասամբ բավականի տափակ ու պոշլի հումորներ են անում ու զարմանալու ա որ ետքանից հետո ոնց են իրանց Հ1՛ով ցույց տալիս...
> 
> CamedyClub'ի չհաջողված copy-past'ն ա չնայած CamedyClub՛նել պակաս պոշլի չի...


Ասում էին նոր եթերաշրջան......, լավ կատակներ........, բայց պարզվեց տափակություն,  :Bad: իրոք, որ նայելու բան չէր  :Nea:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ստեղծված աժիոտաժը ցույց տվեց, որ տղաները հասան իրենց ուզածին:
Իսկ, որ դա շոու էր, արդեն ոչ մի կասկած չկա:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Կատակ կատակ, բայց իմաստը?
Առանց այդ էլ 32ատամը բոլոր ժամանակների "ամենառասկրուչենի" հեռուստանախագծերիցա:

Այսպես ասած նայողը մինչև հիմա էլ նայում էր, չնայողն էլ չի նայելու:
Անձամբ ես, եթե մի ուրիշ ալիքով հետաքրքիր ֆուտբոլային կամ քաղաքական հաղորդում լինի, 32ատամը չեմ նայի, եթե նույնիսկ նռնականետներով կրակեն իրար վրա:  :Smile:

----------


## cool_aper

Հումորը կայանում էր նրանում ..որ մեր իրականության մեջ դեռ կան մարդիկ , որ հաստատ կարող էին իրանց տենց պահել ...ու դրա համար էտքան բնական էին սարքել ու զզվելի ...  ու ամեն մեկին ինչքան  դուր չի եկել էտ պահը .. պիտի մաքսիմում իրեն տենց չպահի հասարակակն վայրերում ..  շատ եմ տեսել խմած լկտիություններ հասրակական վայրերում .. ինչին էլ անդրադարձան տղաները

----------


## Universe

> + մարդ ինչքանել կայֆի տակ լինի մեկա ուղիղ եթերում տենց բան չի անի...


Հաստատ չես կարող ասել: Նույնիսկ դա աանողը հնարավորա չիմանա, որ իրականում նման արարքների է ընդունակ...

Եւ մինչ այժմ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ եւ ընդունել այդ դահլիճում կատարվածը «Շոուի» վերածող մարդկանց, հանդիսատեսների, հեռուստադիտողների կարծիքները եւ նրանց տրամաբանությունը:




> Ժողովուրդ ջան ձեզ հավաստիացնում եմ, դա շոու չեր, այնտեղ հենց դահլիճում ներկա ծանոթ ինձ մարդ կար, էդ եթերը որ անջատեցին այնտեղ իրականում "Կաշկալամաշա " եղել , էդ Հայլուրի սարքած կադրերն էին որ իփր թե սփյուռքում խայտառակ չլինեն: Հայլուրը հիմա հայ իրականության մեջ, աղջկա դերա տանում. իրա ասածները ասնավանի չի


Ինձել են ծանոթ մարդիկ ներկա եղել, բայց նրանցից ոչ մեկը ճիշտն ասած ստույգ մեկնաբանություն կատարվածին չտվեց: Միայն ասեցին իրենց տեսածից այն, որ մինչեւ հաղորդման սկսվելն ու ուղիղ եթեր մտնելը նույն հանդիսատեսի եւ հաղորդավարների միջեւ նորից լարվածություն եւ կոպիտ երկխոսություն ա եղել եւ հենց դա է եղել հետագա կռվի պատճառը: (Այսինքն  եթե կատարվածը  իրականություն չլիներ, ապա նրանք դժվար թե մինչ հաղորդման ուղիղ եթեր մտնելը վիճեին իրար հետ  :Smile:  )

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հաստատ չես կարող ասել: Նույնիսկ դա աանողը հնարավորա չիմանա, որ իրականում նման արարքների է ընդունակ...
> 
> Եւ մինչ այժմ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ եւ ընդունել այդ դահլիճում կատարվածը «Շոուի» վերածող մարդկանց, հանդիսատեսների, հեռուստադիտողների կարծիքները եւ նրանց տրամաբանությունը:
> 
> 
> Ինձել են ծանոթ մարդիկ ներկա եղել, բայց նրանցից ոչ մեկը ճիշտն ասած ստույգ մեկնաբանություն կատարվածին չտվեց: Միայն ասեցին իրենց տեսածից այն, որ մինչեւ հաղորդման սկսվելն ու ուղիղ եթեր մտնելը նույն հանդիսատեսի եւ հաղորդավարների միջեւ նորից լարվածություն եւ կոպիտ երկխոսություն ա եղել եւ հենց դա է եղել հետագա կռվի պատճառը: (Այսինքն  եթե կատարվածը  իրականություն չլիներ, ապա նրանք դժվար թե մինչ հաղորդման ուղիղ եթեր մտնելը վիճեին իրար հետ  )


Դե ուրեմն հաստատ շոու չէր:Եթե ուղիղ եթերա եղել ու արդեն 2 հոգի ասումա,որ ծանոթ ունի,որոնք ասում են,որ ուղիղ եթերա եղել ուրեմն,իսկականից կռիվա եղել:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Որ մի ուղիղ եթերնա Հ1-ով գրվում աջից , էնել կարմիր տառերով ,ուղիղ եթերը միշտ գրումեն Հ1-ի տակը : իմ կարծիքով էս լռիվ տրյուկեր , որպեսզի ուշադրությունը P.S. Club-ից հետ բերեն իրանց վրա , բայց ճիշտն ասած էնել նույն  հիմարություննա

----------


## Sosoyan

RaSTa
P.S. Club-ը չեմ դիտել, բայց կարծում եմ  ճիշտ ես

----------


## Ծով

Հալալ ա, որ մինչև հիմա հակասական կարծիքներ են հնչում; :LOL: 
Ուզիղ եթեր չէր... :Tongue:

----------


## Adam

Շոու չէր, համոզված եմ 98%-ով: Էտ հայլուրի նյութերն էլ հաջորդ առավոտ հասցրեցին մի բան հորինեն, գնացին էտ կռիվ սարքողներից մեկին բերեցին ու ասեցին իբր թե իրանց ընկերնա եղել: Էտ դժվար չի անել: Կռվից հետո բարիշել են, կամ լավ վախացրել են, որ գա էկրանին տենց բան ասի: Բայց հայլուրի ժամանակ ընդհանրապես էն բեղերով մարդուն ցույց չտվեցին, ինչը շատ կասկածանքի տեղիքա տալիս: Մեկել միանգամից եթերը չէին կտրի ու 10 րոպե գովազդ տային, քանի որ էսքան վախտ Հ1-ում էդքան շատ տևողությամբ գովազդ չի եղել: Մի խոսքով, ամեն ինչ իրականա եղել ըստ իս: Ուղղակի հայ հայա Հ1-ը խայտառակ էր լինում, եթե իհարկե չեղավ, մեկել 32 ատամը դրանից հետո կփակեին, իսկ քանի որ էդ շոուն հովանավորների կողմից միլլիոններ(դրամ)բերող շոույա, էդպիսի սուտ հորինվեց, որ չգնա կորի...: Ասեմ, որ հետաքրքրվել եմ, որ 32 ատամի 1 հովանավորի ամսեկան վճարը նույնիսկ գերազանցումա Կարգին Հաղորդման հովանավորի վճարին:

----------


## Adam

Ուղղակի համեմատել չի կարելի 32 ատամը Կարգին Հաղորդման հետ: Կարգին Հաղորդումը գոնե ինչ-որ չափով ծիծաղացնումա մարդկանց: Իսկ 32-ի հումորները չեմ ժխտում, որ սուր են, բայց... չեն ծիծաղացնում համենայնդեպս ինձ: Վերջին հաղորդումը ընդհանրապես տափակություն էր, միայն մի քիչ ուշադրություն դարձրեցի էն այլմոլորակայինների համարի վրա ու վերջ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սպասենք մյուս հաղորդմանը տենանք ինչ են ասելու:

----------


## Dragon

> Ու լավ ել արել են: Հասնում էր էդ լպիրճ լակոտներին, պռոստը ինձ հետաքրքումա իրանք իրանց ծնողների դիմաց էլ են էդ տեսակ հումորներ անում???


Կիսում եմ կարծիքդ: Եվ զարմանում էդ Հրաչ Քեշիշյան կոչվածի,Հ1-ի տնօրենի ու Հանրային հեռուստատեսության եվ ռադիոյի նախագահ Ալեքսան Հարությունյանի վրա, թե ինչպես են մնան անմակարդակ ու տափակ ծրարգիր դրել Հայաստանի առաջին ալիքի եթեորում: Պետական հեռուստատեսությունը պիտի օրինկա ծառայի իր լռջությամբ: Երբ ԱԼՄ-ն է անմակարդակ կարելի է, մասնավոր է, բայց Հ1-ը, իրավունք չունի: Ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Չկա լրջություն, չկա պատասխանատվության զգացում:
Կրկնակի անմակարդակություն է նման հաղորդումը երկրի առաջին հեռուստաընկերությամբ ցուցադրելը: Նման «տապակամիտ տաֆտալոգիաները» կարելի է, այլ ալիքներով ցուցադրել: 


Արդեն զզվում եմ Հ1-ից:

----------


## Legolas

konkret es hachuyqov nayum ei.vor iskakan er dranum kaskac chka bayc petq chi tenc miangamic hiastapvel sarqel tapak ban. bana patahela kancni keta.

*Մոդերատորական: Ակումբում տրանսլիտով գրելն արգելվում է: Գրիր հայերեն և հայատառ*

----------


## Magdalena

voxjuyn,es kartum em vor da uxxix eter er,qani vor iskapes es nuynpes lseci vor inch-vor mek@ gorac anjateq uxix eter@...............
bayc es uraxem  vor Vahag@ ev nereceq myusi anun@ chgitem pordum ein hardel iravijak@.
isk ete iskapes uxxix eter cher aveli lav,. bayc ete hyur@ /harbat/er piti nran ners chtoxnein,namanavan ete nerqevic nran inchvor taradaynutyunner ein unecel. :Cool:  :Think:  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
ev asem vor chpiti miangamic histapvel,voch haxordumic,voch haxordavarneric.... :Think:  :Cool:  :Hands Up:  :Sad:  bayc es kcankanayi vor erbeq el aydpisi baner chpatahi.. chnayat ind hamar da zarmanali cher qani-vor aydpisi baner shatem tesnum aystex.......

*Մոդերատորական:* *Կարդացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## moj

Ենթադրում եմ, որ բոլորդ նայեցիք ակումբի նոր հաղորդումը և այլևս Ձեր մեջ կասկածներ չկան...

----------


## Vishapakah

Ես նայեցի և կարամ ասեմ իսկական կռվից հետո հավելյալ նկարահանում էին արել, հավանաբար մի քանի օր հետո, մոնտաժի միջոցով նկարահանված նոր կադրը կցելով հին կռվի կադրին, ստացել էին ընդհանուր մի ժապավեն, թե իբրև այդ ամենը կատակ է եղել. :Smile: 

Իրականում իրենց ոչ ոք թույլ չէր տա, այդպիսի կատակներ անել եթերում.

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես ավելի համոզվեցի,որ ամեն ինչ իրական է եղել,շատ վատ մոնտաժ էր :Wink:

----------


## Dragon

Ինչ էլ լինի տհաճ է:
Եթե սարքած է զզվելի: Սանձները լրիվ պիտի կորցրած լինեն, որ մարդկանց փորձեն նման կերպ հիմարացնել: Դա կատակ չէ, լկտիություն է: Ընդհանրապես պիտի այդ տխմար հաղորդումը փակվի,հուսամ մի օր կլինի:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ինչ էլ լինի տհաճ է:
> Եթե սարքած է զզվելի: Սանձները լրիվ պիտի կորցրած լինեն, որ մարդկանց փորձեն նման կերպ հիմարացնել: Դա կատակ չէ, լկտիություն է: Ընդհանրապես պիտի այդ տխմար հաղորդումը փակվի,հուսամ մի օր կլինի:


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ, +1:

----------


## Artgeo

Հարգելիներս, ինչի՞ մասին եք խոսում  :Smile:   Նախ եկեք պարզենք, թե ովքեր են «32 ատամ» այսպես կոչված «հումորային» ակումբի անդամները: Նրանք նախկին «Նոր հայեր» թիմի անդամներ են, որոնք այն ժամանակ էլ չէին փայլում ու մի երկու անգամ թե երեևացել են կադրում: Ռուսաստանում մնալ չեն կարողացել, քանի որ «կատարյալ» տաղանդն ու «հումորի» բարձր մակարդակը թույլ չի տվել: Ինչևիցե, չցանկանալով խոսել այս մարդկանց խմբի անձերի մասին, ասեմ, որ նրանց մի փոքր ավելի շատ եմ ճանաչում, քան պարզապես հեռուստաեթերով: Գիտեմ նրանց ներքին խոհանոցը և աշխատելու ոճը: 

Քննարկվում է երկու դեպք: PR և իրականություն: Անձամբ ինձ համար էական չէ: Երկու դեպքում էլ, ոչ մի սարսափելի ու նոր բան չկա: Երկուսն էլ լիովին համապատասխանում են մարդկանց այս խմբին ու Հ1-ին: PR-ի դեպքում սովորական, պրիմիտիվ ու անորակ PR է, իրականության դեպքում իրենց սովորական առօրյա վիճակ:

----------


## cool_aper

> Նախ եկեք պարզենք, թե ովքեր են «32 ատամ» այսպես կոչված «հումորային» ակումբի անդամները: Նրանք նախկին «Նոր հայեր» թիմի անդամներ են, որոնք այն ժամանակ էլ չէին փայլում:




Չէ ինչ « Նոր Հայեր » ... իրանք ԵՌՄԻ-ից են ... անգամ եթե չեմ սխալվում ավելի հին ...Արա Երինջակյան ..Հրանտ Թոխատյանի հետ են խաղացել  ամենառաջի պակալենյայի չստացված կադրերն են լօօլ

----------


## Artgeo

> Չէ ինչ « Նոր Հայեր » ... իրանք ԵՌՄԻ-ից են ... անգամ եթե չեմ սխալվում ավելի հին ...Արա Երինջակյան ..Հրանտ Թոխատյանի հետ են խաղացել  ամենառաջի պակալենյայի չստացված կադրերն են լօօլ


Եսիմ, ինձ տարիքվ ավելի երիտասարդ են թվացել  :LOL:  Ինչևիցե, տվյալ դեպքում կարևորը այն է, որ «չստացված կադրերն են»  :Wink:

----------


## Universe

Մենակ թե նման «Ծեծկռտուքները» մոդա չդառնան հայկական հեռուստահաղորդումներում...  :LOL:  Թե չէ մարդ ես, կարողա վաղը մյուս օրն էլ «Ժամը» լրատվականն ուզենա նման կերպով իր PR-ը բարձրացնել ուղիղ եթերում :LOL:

----------


## Andro

32ատամ ակումբու
հերթական անիմաստ ու անհեթեթ հեռուստաշոուն

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 32ատամ ակումբու
> հերթական անիմաստ ու անհեթեթ հեռուստաշոուն


Ես նման սուբյեկտիվ արտահայտությունների սկզբում կամ վերջում նշում եմ "ըստ իս", որպեսզի դա դիտվի որպես կարծիք և ոչ թե փաստ:

----------


## P.S.

> Մենակ թե նման «Ծեծկռտուքները» մոդա չդառնան հայկական հեռուստահաղորդումներում...  Թե չէ մարդ ես, կարողա վաղը մյուս օրն էլ «Ժամը» լրատվականն ուզենա նման կերպով իր PR-ը բարձրացնել ուղիղ եթերում


Դա եղել է...1993 թե 92-ին առաջին Հայլուրը հայտարարեց, թե երկրում արտակարգ իրավիճակ է, երկրի նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էլ պատսպարվել է Սևանա թերակղզում: Դրանից հետո Հայլուրը փակեցին:

----------


## Angelochek Pushisti

Բայց ինչ  ուզում եք ասեք էտ կռվից հետո  էլ  32-ը  չի նայվում : Ոչինչ դա թող իրանց դաս լինի  որովհոտև  իրանց շատ էին երեվակայում: Հիմա ամենալավ  հումորային ծրագիռը   PS-CLUB-նա  դե իհարկե Կարգին հաղորդումից հետո :Hands Up:

----------


## Andro

> Ես նման սուբյեկտիվ արտահայտությունների սկզբում կամ վերջում նշում եմ "ըստ իս", որպեսզի դա դիտվի որպես կարծիք և ոչ թե փաստ:


Դա կոպիտ ասած փաստ է,  հարցին մոտենում եմ մասնագիտական կողմով

----------


## Tig

> Դա կոպիտ ասած փաստ է,  հարցին մոտենում եմ մասնագիտական կողմով


Հա PS-CLUB-ն էլա ցավալի փաստ:
Էս մեր ոտից գլուխ «ծիծաղելի» հեռուստատեսությունում մի կարգին հումոր չկա… :Sad: 

Հ. Գ. լավ չի… :Bad:

----------


## P.S.

> Բայց ինչ  ուզում եք ասեք էտ կռվից հետո  էլ  32-ը  չի նայվում : Ոչինչ դա թող իրանց դաս լինի  որովհոտև  իրանց շատ էին երեվակայում: Հիմա ամենալավ  հումորային ծրագիռը   PS-CLUB-նա  դե իհարկե Կարգին հաղորդումից հետո


որ ալիքով է էդ հաղորդումը, երբեք չեմ լսել դրա մասին

----------


## .N.a.R.e.K.

Եթե նկատեցիք վերջին Պ.Ս.-ում ինչ որ կասկադյոր եր իրանց մոտ հյուր և Հովոն ասեց` "Ես հիմա գամ դուք ինձ սեխանին խբեք որ հախորդման րեյտինգը բարձրանա :Think:

----------


## varduuhi

32 ատամից ամենատպավորվածը <<Իմ մեծ, չաղ հայկական հարսանիքի>> նմանակումն էր:  :Ok: Շատ տիպիկ էր  :Hands Up: : Հատկապես էն պահը, որ հաղորդավարը դուրս է գալիս հարսի փեշերի տակից :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Tanamasi

> 32 ատամից ամենատպավորվածը <<Իմ մեծ, չաղ հայկական հարսանիքի>> նմանակումն էր: Շատ տիպիկ էր : Հատկապես էն պահը, որ հաղորդավարը դուրս է գալիս հաղորդավարի փեշերի տակից


Ճիշտ է, տեղն էր էդ աղջկան։ Բայց ամենազիլը, որ ճամպրուկից է դուրս գալիս :LOL:

----------


## P.S.

> Ճիշտ է, տեղն էր էդ աղջկան։ Բայց ամենազիլը, որ ճամպրուկից է դուրս գալիս


Ես էլ եմ ուզում դա նայել: Youtube-ում կա՞

----------

